# Linux MCE media server and home automation



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Has anyone been crazy enough to try LinuxMCE. It looks really cool. 
http://linuxmce.com/

Matt


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree!

I broached the subject in the thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...54-linuxmce-media-server-home-controller.html, but I got distracted by something or another and never got back to it. A new member by the name of Itsik has been using LinuxMCE for about 3 years so they could have some very helpful advice. :T


----------

